# So I got a few more plants!



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

let me know if they look OK.

Here is the 55 gallon. The jungle Val in the back looks a little funky but hopefully it will start thriving after it gets established a bit.



Here's my 20 Gallon fry tank. It only has one fry in there for now lol but I have two holding females.





Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The plants will look better once they root well and grow in, that is unless your fish dig them up first.


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

That's a nice look, phillip. What substrate do you have?


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thalas_shaya said:


> That's a nice look, phillip. What substrate do you have?


It's just regular Pool Filter Sand.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

philipgonzales3 said:


> Thalas_shaya said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice look, phillip. What substrate do you have?
> ...


jeez there must be some big differences from pfs where you are and what we get in Australia. mine is no where near as coarse, but nothing as fine as sugar sand.


----------

